# Opions on pin color for 3d



## Alabamadog (Mar 16, 2015)

What color shows up best for you?


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

I shoot .019 green works great for me. 2nd choice would be red


----------



## Alabamadog (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm using 010 green right now and I loose the pin a lot so I'm going to 019 . I thought maybe red but didn't know how it would work on the brown and black targets


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

.010 blue. I will admit all fibers are not made the same. Had to try a few before I found one that works for me. I do have a ZBros light installed, but out of the 3 3D shoots I have went to this year I havent had to turn it on.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

.010 blue is my favorite


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

.010 blue with a light


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

.010 blue with a light.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Green is the only color I have in my hunting bow because it's the only thing I can see _clearly _without a light. On my 3d bow I use .010 blue with an LP Light.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

There are only two choices, green if you are not using a lp light and blue if you are using a lp light.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

.019 blue with the LP light.


----------



## dirtruch (Mar 12, 2016)

I use .010 blue with the tube masked, and a light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

.010 yellow or green


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

.010 green

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

green transmits light the best in less than optimum light and the longest in diminishing light.


----------



## Freaknasty8116 (Jan 24, 2015)

.010 blue with a light works best for me. Tried red did not like it at all. Seemed to get a brake light effect for me.


----------



## moparfitter (Jan 21, 2015)

I like blue or green.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Green 19 hunting.... blue 10 with light for everything else.


----------



## DonJuan14 (Feb 15, 2016)

green .10


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm really liking the Viper .015 pin in green. Seems like the perfect size, in between the other two.


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

blue with a light


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Green or red, red may need a light or longer fiber to maintain the brightness.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

.19 blue with lp light


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Padgett said:


> There are only two choices, green if you are not using a lp light and blue if you are using a lp light.


^^^^This, but I don't like blue on white targets even with a light. But that's .010's also.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I hunt with .019 green because it shows up best for me in low light.

On my target setups, I shoot a .010 blue with a ZBros light. Any other color star bursts so bad and creates a halo around what I'm aiming at.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Blue fiber and LP light. There will always be a contrast with a blue fiber against nature.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

.15 shewd with a lp light


----------



## ElMonstroChillR (Jul 23, 2015)

.10 yellow/red... works best for me.


----------



## Martin_fierro (Nov 7, 2015)

either green or blue. the latter with a light


----------



## deertuk1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just switched to a 0.10 green from a blue. the green seams to light up better for me and don't have to turn my light on as much


----------

